# Mathews passion bow?



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

dont know for sure, but i'd imagine it should MSRP around the reezen ?
~Ky Girl ~


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

Search around on here - there are several other posts going on with pictures and the specs.


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

I heard retail is around $800- $850. Also, be sure to check out the specs. At 29" and 70 lbs, IBO rating is 325.


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

What this looks like to me is a return to the "wheel" bow, which was what most people shot before cams were introduced. Many moons ago (in the 80's) I was able to comfortably shoot a 60# Martin Cougar Magnum (50% letoff) with wheels, but with cams I can barely pull 50#. (I suspect most females are in the same boat. For most of us, shooting 70# even with a high let-off is a physical impossibility. We just aren't built to do that.) This is how the bows got faster: they stored more energy in the limbs. It comes from YOU pulling harder to produce it. Mathews is still calling the *Passion* a "single cam" but it looks like 2 round wheels to me. Parker also has a wheel bow which is easier to draw (EZ Draw) and a lot less expensive but nobody wants to say out loud that both represent a return to past round wheel designs cobbled together with today's shorter bow length and parallel limbs. If it's easier to draw I'm all for it but lets not pretend it's a "speed bow". There's a test on YouTube--the guy shoots the Passion, 50#@25" (probably pretty average for a woman) and gets around 250fps out of it with some pretty light arrows. When I owned the Martin, we had no carbon ultralight arrows or light heads-- we shot aluminum arrows and probably 125g heads with decent speed, but no blistering speeds. PS I now shoot a longbow around 45# most of the time and I don't even know what it chonos--maybe 175fps? Adequate penetration on game is a product of arrow weight (minimum 10gpi), sharp blades and proper shot placement.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i payed 699 for my wifes, and she loves it. Great bow, it does need a dead end stop tho they arn;t that silent without it.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

*my passion*

my christmas present was the best ever 'PASSION',i just love it the ibo rating is up to 325fps,axle-to-axle is 29.75',brace height 6",draw weight 40,50,60,65,&70lbs,weight 3.60lbs,let-off 80% draw lengths 22.5-29"half sizes avalliable 22.5-28.5",My husband bought mine from Bass&Bucks located in wabash,ind for $725..


----------

